# Renault Clio R27 detail - LOTS of pics



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

evening guys  detailed this Clio R27 today (thanks again for the referal Russ). started about 10am, finished 4pm- ish, overall the car was'nt too dirty (the dealer had 'washed' it the other day when it went in for a new roof vinyl even though they were told not to by the owner). anyway, we were very impressed with the finished results (this colour is stunning in the sun) even though the sun did'nt come out for the after pics so they don't do the car justice imo.

tools / products:

nilfisk c120 
foam lance
vax 6131
bilberry @ 10:1
meguiars apc @ 10:1
ez brush
envy brushes
vikan arch brush
upholstery scrubbing brush
SN shampoo
espuma activo foam (very impressed with this - i used a whole 250ml sample bottle today = about an inch in the foam lance bottle) i'll be ordering a larger bottle soon 
uber drying towels
lots of screwfix MF's
meguiars triple duty brush
eurow shagpile MF's
meguiars foam, MF and sonus applicators
Zaino Z2
Zaino Z8
FK1000p 
FK #108 top kote dressing
carlack glass twins
valet pro tar remover (first use of this today - impressive product imo)
CYC sheepskin wash pad
can't remember what air freshener we used :wall: was the one from i4detailing that smells like terrys chocolate orange though :thumb:
FK 425

interior first:

rubber mats were cleaned with meguiars apc @ 10:1 and an upholstery scrubbing brush before being rinsed with the PW and left in the sun to dry










(got the foaming heads for the spray bottles - one for apc one for bilberry the other, don't know why i did'nt get them soon tbh superb imo)










interior was then thoroughly hoovered including under seats, boot area and door trims seats and dashboard with brush attachment

































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















meguiars triple duty brush used to aggitate some dirt from the pile of the carpet so i could hoover it up



























































































once the hoovering was finished, meguiars apc @ 10:1 was used with screwfix MF's to clean all the pastics including the door trims, dashboard, centre console (around gearstick and handbrake) with a meguiars triple duty brush being used with apc on the heel pad (not sure if thats the right name for it) and the pedals - which are showing a suprisingly large amount of wear after just 10,000 miles..





































envy brush used for crevaces
































































finished interior (few sprays of air freshener under front seats to finish, mats put back in at the end of the detail, once dry)










exterior next:

wheels were cleaned with bilberry @ 10:1, meguiars apc @ 10:1 for the arches and tyres aggitated with the usual brushes. valet pro tar remover was used for the backs of the wheels, which removed the tar fine but there was old balancing weight sticky pad residue left that i could'nt shift 





































love my kneeling pad i got from Tim @ Envy Valeting :thumb:
































































and rinsed before doing the other wheels, tyres and arches in the same manor










bodywork:

rinsed off @ high pressure before a good layer of espuma activo foam (very impressed with this) keeping it off the roof vinyls where possible and not letting it dwell for too long on the other vinyls

after foam had dwelled for a few minutes, during which time the badges, griles etc were cleaned with an envy brush and meguiars apc @ 10:1





































then a rinse, wash with the usual TBM, CYC sheepskin wash pad (very nice to use imo) and SN shampoo - BTBM en route to try 
car was then clayed with sonus green and a zymol shampoo + water mix for lube (did'nt pick anything up that was worth photographing tbh)




























followed by a final rinse, then a dry with uber plush drying towels. then a coat of Zaino Z2 was applied (no pics as the camera battery had to go on charge ) 
the exterior glass was treated to the carlack twins (applied by MF applicators today - i usually follow the instructions on the bottles but i tried this way for a change today and it worked just as well imo) buffed off with a few sprtiz of FK 425 (used to clean inside of glass too)



















wheels sealed with FK1000p (getting to the backs was a nightmare) 



















tyres dressed with FK #108 top kote dressing





































then the paintwork was given a final wipe-down with Zaino Z8 to finish (the pics don't do this stunning colour any justice as the sun had buggered off)














































thanks for looking 

kev


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job, needs new wheels nuts though, thorough job on the interior as well.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great Kevin, a nice thorough detail and descriptive write up. Nice job and looks really good after.
Good on Russ for giving you a referral too :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ALANSHR said:


> Nice job, needs new wheels nuts though, thorough job on the interior as well.


cheers Alan  owner has spoken to the dealer about the wheel nuts - £80 for a new set :doublesho iirc he's looking into covers for them instead


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Looks great Kevin, a nice thorough detail and descriptive write up. Nice job and looks really good after.
> Good on Russ for giving you a referral too :thumb:


thanks Tim - will be orderering the activo from you again, might have to try the wheel cleaner too actually


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Great job Kev, looks very nice indeed! :thumb:


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Was looking forward to this one after your last post.

Again, nice work there fella:thumb::thumb:

Have you done the Colt yet??

Cheers


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> Great job Kev, looks very nice indeed! :thumb:


thanks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Scotch said:


> Was looking forward to this one after your last post.
> 
> Again, nice work there fella:thumb::thumb:
> 
> ...


cheers Scotch  should be doing the colt next month - when i'm off for a few weeks hopefully :thumb:


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Good job, and loads of photos!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Lou_m said:


> Good job, and loads of photos!!


thanks  it take ages for photobucket to upload them but i prefer showing 'during' pics as well - particually to show newbies whats involved with certain products they have heard about but not seen in action so to speak


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

carlack twins is that the repellent stuff kev nice job by the way see you got your gloves aswell


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> carlack twins is that the repellent stuff kev nice job by the way see you got your gloves aswell


thanks Chris (only split one so far too - and that was only because i caught it on my foam lance when i was connecting it). yep, thats the glass sealant kit :thumb: had four months out of it on my car before i clayed the car and reapplied it for winter (it was still beading well too)


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

ill after order my self some for my van and car.is it good tackle then i mainly want it for my van when im doing long trips in winter over pennines.and wheres best place for it i was going to order some nano stuff but they never phoned me back.there loss i suppose


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there mate, looks great - did you use Z-AIO before the Z2?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome and top detailed write up


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work Kev, question for you........where did you get the black rubber gloves from?


----------



## davidas (May 27, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> cheers Alan  owner has spoken to the dealer about the wheel nuts - £80 for a new set :doublesho iirc he's looking into covers for them instead


Thats a fiver a nut!!! (not including the lockers!!!) Renault, SORT IT OUT!!

I would paint them, as other people on here have done, including one of the porsche threads.

Nice detail and nice results!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

No worries on the referral Kev - you did a grand job for him 

Stunning work and great attention to detail. The Zaino looks superb too.

What did you think of the car?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> ill after order my self some for my van and car.is it good tackle then i mainly want it for my van when im doing long trips in winter over pennines.and wheres best place for it i was going to order some nano stuff but they never phoned me back.there loss i suppose


get mine from cleanyourcar 
it does'nt tell you which bottle is which, but if you shake them the runny (almost like water) sounding one is the sealant and the thick gel-like one is the cleaner


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

davidas said:


> Thats a fiver a nut!!! (not including the lockers!!!) Renault, SORT IT OUT!!
> 
> I would paint them, as other people on here have done, including one of the porsche threads.
> 
> Nice detail and nice results!


thanks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Top work there mate, looks great - did you use Z-AIO before the Z2?


thanks Alex - i have'nt got ZAIO (yet), i used serious performance paint cleanser (looks like i missed it from the list though) :wall:
rather than ZAIO, would this be good under Z2?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Nice work Kev, question for you........where did you get the black rubber gloves from?


cheers Simon got the gloves from work - these are the ones


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> No worries on the referral Kev - you did a grand job for him
> 
> Stunning work and great attention to detail. The Zaino looks superb too.
> 
> What did you think of the car?


thanks again Russ :thumb: stunning colour - really nice car (if i was'nt such a Ford nut i'd buy one i reckon)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

colarado red said:


> awesome and top detailed write up


ta muchly


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Great work Kevin.Z AIO is worth it works very well under the Zaino sealants and cleans the paint very well.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Great work Kevin.Z AIO is worth it works very well under the Zaino sealants and cleans the paint very well.


thanks Ross


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Loooooads of pics mush! Good stuff ! 

what are the blue towels you're using in the interior pics?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Jim W said:


> Loooooads of pics mush! Good stuff !
> 
> what are the blue towels you're using in the interior pics?


thanks Jim  that would be these MF's 

do you use the crevice tool that came with your vax 6131? i could do with a narrower one as the one it comes with has been too wide for a few cars ive done recently


----------



## gj777 (Feb 16, 2008)

Really good work :thumb: and a good post. Car looks amazing.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gj777 said:


> Really good work :thumb: and a good post. Car looks amazing.


ta muchly - my first 5 star rating! who voted?  :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great stuff Kev:thumb:

I need a lie down just looking at those pics:doublesho Every one of them an action shot

Superb Finish.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> Great stuff Kev:thumb:
> 
> I need a lie down just looking at those pics:doublesho Every one of them an action shot
> 
> Superb Finish.


cheers kev, was knackered afterwards myself :lol: might have a few more lined up soon too


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Thought id post in this one rather then the one on CS....

Good skills there Kev 

Only thing im unsure of on that particular colour is the "unshinyness" of the tyres. AS much as I love that FinishKare stuff. Could just be how it looks on my screen here. Dunno maybe im just being weird


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

kingtheydon said:


> Thought id post in this one rather then the one on CS....
> 
> Good skills there Kev
> 
> Only thing im unsure of on that particular colour is the "unshinyness" of the tyres. AS much as I love that FinishKare stuff. Could just be how it looks on my screen here. Dunno maybe im just being weird


cheers richy  i prefer a satin/matt look to tyres usually, i think shiney tyres suit some colours but ive found they attract dirt faster and can sling on to the paintwork sometimes


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah I prefer a satin/matt look too myself..especially on my Monaco now..shiney looked out of place on mine 

your right about it attracting dust too...I think its due to the wet type finish it leaves.

Still a bang on job and ewasnt ment as a criticism at all.

I've got a nice MG TF (only my old dears so no money involved  ) to do soon when the weather is nice (which will be March 2010!  )


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

kingtheydon said:


> Yeah I prefer a satin/matt look too myself..especially on my Monaco now..shiney looked out of place on mine
> 
> your right about it attracting dust too...I think its due to the wet type finish it leaves.
> 
> ...


no worries :thumb: agree on the weather - been raining non stop for a few days here now


----------



## Giftoboy (Aug 28, 2009)

Great work mate :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Giftoboy said:


> Great work mate :thumb:


thanks :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

pictures = kaput.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> pictures = kaput.


eh? 
WTF!!! where have they gone?!  still all visable on my photobucket account


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Need to upgrade your photobucket account...


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks like you'll have to pay the money if you want to post the pics up. Or move them..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sorted, paid for a years subscription :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> sorted, paid for a years subscription :thumb:


 Next up the supporters tag then. :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Next up the supporters tag then. :lol:


not up to your high standards yet Gordon  (i wish) :thumb:


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

I dont have to pay for a susbscription??!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

kingtheydon said:


> I dont have to pay for a susbscription??!!


have you got photobucket pro? thats what ive paid for - unlimited bandwith now


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Is that the Sonus Sheepskin wash pad you are using?If so I love mine I use it pretty much every time and its lasting very well.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

cracking work


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Is that the Sonus Sheepskin wash pad you are using?If so I love mine I use it pretty much every time and its lasting very well.


not sure who makes it Ross - i got it from CYC, its superb


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> cracking work


cheers Kev :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great:thumb:


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks good mate, did it not need polishing after claying? 
No matter how careful i am i always get marring on the paint that need polishing out
How much did you charge to do that then if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ricey7 said:


> Great:thumb:


thanks :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

craig06typer said:


> Looks good mate, did it not need polishing after claying?
> No matter how careful i am i always get marring on the paint that need polishing out.


thanks craig  ive used sonus green lots of times with no visable marring afterwards. i always alot of lube as well - probably more than i need to tbh but better safe than sorry imo. before using Zaino Z2, i gave it a layer of serious performance paint cleanser, which although non-abrassive is very good at leaving a nice finish ready for LSP - it would probably remove any marring as well if it isn't too bad


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> not sure who makes it Ross - i got it from CYC, its superb


Sonus I think and its fantastic I use it all the time now:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Sonus I think and its fantastic I use it all the time now:thumb:


much nicer / easier to use than mitt too imo - easy to hold like a sponge with the benefits of a nice washmitt


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> much nicer / easier to use than mitt too imo - easy to hold like a sponge with the benefits of a nice washmitt


Yip thats why I love it


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

sory to bump kev fantastic work bud love the face pics


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work! 

but who's the thug in all the pictures with the gloves on! Looks like he's cleaning the car before about to steal it!

or is he cleaning away all the evidence?

:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

lol, cheeky g*t!  got some raceglaze goodies for it when weather allows


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

did you nick the chain of the owner? lol

nice to put a face to the name! shame you're an ugly **** LMAO :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> did you nick the chain of the owner? lol
> 
> nice to put a face to the name! shame you're an ugly **** LMAO :lol:


:lol: nope, had that chain for years now -pukka 14ct as well


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> did you nick the chain of the owner? lol
> 
> nice to put a face to the name! shame you're an ugly **** LMAO :lol:


its good that we are all good mates on the sight :lol:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

nice work :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

this has to be the best pic out the bunch just the face says it all :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

-tom- said:


> this has to be the best pic out the bunch just the face says it all :lol::lol::lol:


lol, concentration probably


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

-tom- said:


> its good that we are all good mates on the sight :lol:


you mean *site*  :thumb:

Funny how that happens. Never "meet" anyone of the net, but easily call them mates. So, your round first then? :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> you mean *site*  :thumb:
> 
> Funny how that happens. Never "meet" anyone of the net, but easily call them mates. So, your round first then? :thumb:


pmsl yeh ok start off at kevs then move on to your neck woods then move my end :thumb: meet at kevs then i am shaw his folks want mind half off dw community on his door step with all r detailing gear


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

-tom- said:


> pmsl yeh ok start off at kevs then move on to your neck woods then move my end :thumb: meet at kevs then i am shaw his folks want mind half off dw community on his door step with all r detailing gear


:doublesho :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

we need J1ODY A to come along! Bet he's a laugh in real life

He reminds me of a lad called Tim on SCN. Guess there's a joker on every forum


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> :doublesho :lol:


is it on then kev


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

-tom- said:


> is it on then kev


ermmm...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

that aint a no


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> ermmm...


i will get my keys and pick mat up on the way  off to sit in the corner :lol: first day back at work after 15 weeks :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

we'll see whats going on when we get some nicer weather


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

convoy to kevs is on  get the tea on


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've driven to kent before for meets. Well I say "I", it was in my mates car! We organised local SCN meets up our way, and would go to other "local" meets (Manchester, Coventry, Huddersfield, Leeds and Kent - Near Ashford IIRC).... Went 2 christmas's on trot. They though we were made doin about 500miles round trip just for christmas dinner


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Everybody to Capitan Nilfisk's:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> Everybody to Capitan Nilfisk's:lol:


and you can supply shampoo for the day


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

get the dodo boys down as well  that will be a messy day ross be worth the drive :argie:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

what an epic drive for Ross!

-Tom-: What car you got? Do you know Chesterfield at all?  See you soon :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> what an epic drive for Ross!
> 
> -Tom-: What car you got? Do you know Chesterfield at all?  See you soon :thumb:


furbi vrs  be able to drive there and back on one tank know chesterfield kinda off got relatives in derby and nottingham  Ross can u handle the drive  or will you need some btbm to keep you company 

kev u better be prepared :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

-tom- said:


> furbi vrs  be able to drive there and back on one tank know chesterfield kinda off got relatives in derby and nottingham  Ross can u handle the drive  or will you need some btbm to keep you company
> 
> kev u better be prepared :lol:


Ross - me approx 18 hours according to 'maps' on me iphone :lol: would need something stronger than BTBM me thinks


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ha ha

Tom: got a VAG meet coming up soon! check the meets section on here! Had 60 odd folk turn up to the last one! Been posted on Birskoda if you're on there


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> Ross - me approx 18 hours according to 'maps' on me iphone :lol: would need something stronger than BTBM me thinks


make sure u have a spare bed handy and a couple off bottles of btbm, that be a nice drive for Ross



-Mat- said:


> ha ha
> 
> Tom: got a VAG meet coming up soon! check the meets section on here! Had 60 odd folk turn up to the last one! Been posted on Birskoda if you're on there


i will have a look at it 

kev sory for turning your thread in to a global meet at your address we will keep the noise down and wipe r feet 

ke


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

lol, no worries tom :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

lol. best thread hi-jack ever TBH


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ha 18 hours easy:lol:Get lots of BTBM and I will get there somehow :lol::lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

think kevs scared of having me mat ross and every one else up for a detailing bash at his :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-tom- said:


> think kevs scared of having me mat ross and every one else up for a detailing bash at his :lol:


:lol::lol:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

nice job mate looking nice


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gb270 said:


> nice job mate looking nice


thanks :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

detailing bash????

Woah.... I though we was just going down to raid his fridge


----------



## jonmac73 (Aug 1, 2008)

nice job - attention to detail


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> detailing bash????
> 
> Woah.... I though we was just going down to raid his fridge


:lol:



jonmac73 said:


> nice job - attention to detail


thanks jon :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

let's stop hi-jackin the thread, and take this somewhere more private, somewhere where the rest of DW can invite themselves along


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

nice job 

looking for a way to clean my pedals - its a bit of a nightmare with those holes

i used autosol last time - but might try APC on them


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

MeganeChick said:


> nice job
> 
> looking for a way to clean my pedals - its a bit of a nightmare with those holes
> 
> i used autosol last time - but might try APC on them


thanks :thumb: autosol will bring up a nice shine but apc will get the dirt off a treat 
annoying thing is, this clio has only done about 10k miles and they are showing signs of wear already


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sarah G101 and a toothbrush should do the job. I'll bring you some tomorrow if you like?


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> thanks :thumb: autosol will bring up a nice shine but apc will get the dirt off a treat
> annoying thing is, this clio has only done about 10k miles and they are showing signs of wear already


yeah have used Autosol on mine but it was a pain getting into the nooks and crannys - im going to try an electric toothbrush tomorrow haha!!

good old Renault hey 



RussZS said:


> Sarah G101 and a toothbrush should do the job. I'll bring you some tomorrow if you like?


ooh not heard of that - yeah that would be great, thanks
i was going to give them a go tomorrow morning if i have time


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i dare'nt comment on renault build quality as ive got a fiesta  :lol:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

thats great work,looks mint.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> thats great work,looks mint.


cheers ryan


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> cheers ryan


welcome kev


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Loking good there mate, good work. What you expect to pay on a detail of that level??


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

braders said:


> Loking good there mate, good work. What you expect to pay on a detail of that level??


thanks :thumb: 
you have a PM


----------

